# New but not really



## Peterkay (Aug 17, 2020)

Hi everybody. I joined way back in 2009 but haven't been an active member. I used to be a very active member of the Muscle and Strength Forum but that forum ceased to exist some time back.
I have a pretty good basic home gym - Barbells, EZ-Bar, Dumbbells, Adjustable Bench, Pull-up & Dip Bars, and a Squat Rack. Also extras like resistance bands, Jump/Step up Box, Jump Ropes, etc. 
Currently doing Steve Shaw's 4 Day Power, Muscle, Burn routine. 
At the age od 67 years old I'm not too interested in Bodybuilding but want to keep staying strong!


----------



## brazey (Aug 17, 2020)

Welcome....


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 17, 2020)

Welcome to the forum.  Good for you and wanting to stay active and strong at that age.  Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## ordawg1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Welcome aboard ~


----------



## Arnold (Aug 18, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## Npcclassic (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome bro


----------



## bulltime8769 (Aug 19, 2020)

Welcome. I'm in the same boat!


----------



## Haydent123 (Aug 26, 2020)

Deja vu,I've been a member for a while.Ive finally gotten around to getting involved a little more.


----------



## Peterkay (Aug 27, 2020)

Haydent123 said:


> Deja vu,I've been a member for a while.Ive finally gotten around to getting involved a little more.



That's great. I've started posting my workout log on the journal forum just to keep myself accountable.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 27, 2020)

Peterkay said:


> That's great. I've started posting my workout log on the journal forum just to keep myself accountable.


----------

